
Hacker outs himself as FBI snitch and claims he helped track down ISIL - sjreese
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hacker-outs-himself-as-fbi-snitch-and-claims-he-helped-track-down-isis
======
alexandrerond
Funny when it now seems we have to take seriously "hackers" whose best
occurrence is to turn to Twitter to deal with their emotional issues. All very
trustworthy...

